# Tissot antimagnetique



## j0s (Mar 20, 2017)

I want to know more about this Tissot Antimagnetique watches from 1947.

I cant find more info.

Do you think the case is custom or original Tissot?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I presume it is a gold case, in which case it could be by DS&S or Dennison. It was pretty common to make the cases in the UK and therefore avoid the heavy import tax on gold watches


----------



## j0s (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you for your opinion.

I have more pictures.

Is that mvt right?

Do you know somethink about signature on the case back?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not an expert on the movements but the case mark would indicate 14k gold, but I have never seen than Roman helmet (?) Stamp before either.


----------



## j0s (Mar 20, 2017)

I have never seen that hallmark too. I also i dind´t find.

Movement is probably Tissot 27-63.


----------

